# vacuum sealing machines..what to buy?



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey folks,

I did search the forums and looked online. I want to get a vacuum sealing machine but haven't got a clue to which one. I was at my local BJ's wholesale club today and saw a Foodsaver model V3485 for $134.99. I did some research online and see mixed reviews. I looked elsewhere and I see mixed reviews for other models.

Is there a machine out there which will perform well and won't breakdown in the near future. I wouldn't mind paying more for top quality to be assured that it would last for many years. I want do this this just once.

I also do a lot of bowhunting in the fall. Last year got 9 deer. So I would plan on using it for a lot of venison. I don't buy beef anymore.

Any advice of which machine I should get?

Thanks


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

My first food saver was an upright model,I don't remember the number.It crapped out after I'm guessing 4 or more years of plenty of use. I recently bought a v3880. Haven't used it yet. Hope it lasts as long as the other. I would recomend food savers.:congrat:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have the Food Saver 3440 and it is an awesome unit. I am constantly on that machine and it is showing no signs of slowing down. Worth every penny my wife spent on it.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We have an older Seal-a-Meal that works just fine. Whichever model you get, make sure it also has the ability to vacuum seal a canning jar. You might have to buy the hose and the sealing lids separately (got mine on Amazon). We vacuum seal everything we dehydrate. We primarily use wide-mouth jars; however, I bought both the regular and wide-mouth sealing lids. 

The second part of this is the bags. We've been using the Food Saver bags. I heard somewhere (on this forum??) that the Wal-Mart brand bags were of lesser quality. 

There's a great bar-b-que place in Crockett, Texas and whenever we go through there we pick up about 15 pounds of their lean brisket. We seal 1 pound bags, label with date and product, and toss them in the freezer. When we get ready for some fresh brisket we put a bag in a pot of boiling water and in about 20 minutes it's heated and ready to eat. And it's just as good as the day we bought it. Sometimes it's been more than a year if we haven't gone through the freezer carefully.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> I have the Food Saver 3440 and it is an awesome unit. I am constantly on that machine and it is showing no signs of slowing down. Worth every penny my wife spent on it.


i just searched that model online. The reviews were very poor. :scratch

This is why I am asking. Thanks again


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

The reason we went with the seal-a-meal was two-fold. (One) I had one previously that I stupidly gave away and (Two) the cost was significantly less than a Food Saver. We got the very basic Seal-a-Meal with a vacuum port. We're happy.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got a foodsaver v3840, not a complaint in the world. Momma got it fer me 4 er 5 year ago. I can't say the number a bags what wen't through that machine! I like the vacuum port, great fer sealin mason jars!


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

hangman said:


> i just searched that model online. The reviews were very poor. :scratch
> 
> This is why I am asking. Thanks again


online reviews are like ...well,you know the saying.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> i just searched that model online. The reviews were very poor


Online reviews are a lot like the American voter. God only knows what's going on inside their minds. I don't trust anonymous strangers any more than I trust lawyers who smile. I asked around and found 4-5 people I know that have Food Saver 3440's and they all were happy with them. Good enough for me.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a food saver, can't remember the model, but it works great, and no complaints. I get the bags in bulk at Sam's.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Skeeter said:


> online reviews are like ...well,you know the saying.


Elbows and eyelids?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Ours is the Kenmore Select Seal-n-Save. It lasted about 3 years and the heating (sealing) element went bad. With what reviews I've read on vacuum machines, that seems to be a common problem.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Got a foodsaver v3840, not a complaint in the world. Momma got it fer me 4 er 5 year ago. I can't say the number a bags what wen't through that machine! I like the vacuum port, great fer sealin mason jars!


Got a question about sealing mason jars, do the lids that you buy that are like $10 each for mason jars stay on the jars? How do these things work? Never used the port on mine but am trying to figure it out! Here is where I need some of that wisdom OldCootHillbilly!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

cqp33 said:


> Got a question about sealing mason jars, do the lids that you buy that are like $10 each for mason jars stay on the jars? How do these things work? Never used the port on mine but am trying to figure it out! Here is where I need some of that wisdom OldCootHillbilly!


Ya just use a regular mason jar lid. The adapter pops over the top, run the machine an when it shuts off, pull the adapter of an check ta make sure yer lid be sealed.


----------



## iamapioneerwomanatheart (Mar 7, 2013)

I had a foodsaver sealer for 10 years I bought at Home Depot. It was the vac540. It finally gave out this week. The sealer heat strip gave out. The vacuum part still good...


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

cqp33 said:


> Got a question about sealing mason jars, do the lids that you buy that are like $10 each for mason jars stay on the jars? How do these things work? Never used the port on mine but am trying to figure it out! Here is where I need some of that wisdom OldCootHillbilly!


Let me expand a bit on OldCoots answer. Jar. Lid only. Vacuum seal lid pushed on as far as it will go. Then you connect the vacuum line to the port on the appliance and the other end goes in the vacuum seal lid. Then you can start the sealing process (I push down on my seal-a-meal until I get the hands-free light). After it quits you need to release the vacuum on the appliance (I press the button) and you should hear a slight swish sound. Then you can remove the vacuum seal lid from the jar. You will not be able to remove the vacuum seal lid without releasing the vacuum.

At that point, make sure the middle of the lid stays down (doesn't have "the sound") and check it daily for about a week to make sure you have a good seal. You can put the ring on or leave it off.

You still need to make sure the rim of the jar is clean and dry just like you do in regular canning. I warm my lids a bit to make sure they have a good seal (usually in a heating pad).


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you both for answering that for me, I have never used this method and was wondering about it. Will be using those for several items in the future it looks like! Seems easy enough!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Everything we dehydrate goes into vacuum-sealed Mason jars. I use masking tape to write the date instead of writing it directly on the lid. So far I've been able to re-use the lids since they weren't heat-sealed (in a canner).

I opened a #10 can of carrots several months ago and vacuum-sealed them in several Mason jars. This way I can grab a jar of carrots and toss them in the pot and not have to worry about the open shelf life of the #10 can. I write the date I repackaged them on the masking tape.

I check all my lids daily for at least a week to make sure they sealed. If not, I either re-seal or use the product.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

I was planning on buying a foodsaver and mason jars in the next couple of weeks with the two different sized lids for the jars.

Can you reuse the mason jars, seals and lids when the product is gone? 

Thanks


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

hangman said:


> I was planning on buying a foodsaver and mason jars in the next couple of weeks with the two different sized lids for the jars.
> 
> Can you reuse the mason jars, seals and lids when the product is gone?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. You just have to do extra diligence to make sure the lids sealed with the second and subsequent dehydrated /dried food uses. _Caveat: You cannot re-use the lids if you used a canner. _

We buy wide-mouth Mason jars because they are so easy to pack. The only regular mouth jars we have are jelly jars and they come in handy for small amounts.

We get the reusable white plastic lids from Wal-Mart in both wide and regular sizes. They go on jars we're actively using (e.g. onions, hashbrowns). They can be found in the canning section or on Amazon.


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

_Caveat: You cannot re-use the lids if you used a canner. _

Does that include after using the foodsaver jar sealers (adaptor) for vacuum sealing the jars? So then I guess you have to replace the inner part of the lid which seals against the glass? The outer part of the lid (with the threads) I would think should be reusable. Can you clarify these points?

Thanks


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

hangman said:


> _Caveat: You cannot re-use the lids if you used a canner. _
> 
> Does that include after using the foodsaver jar sealers (adaptor) for vacuum sealing the jars? So then I guess you have to replace the inner part of the lid which seals against the glass? The outer part of the lid (with the threads) I would think should be reusable. Can you clarify these points?
> 
> Thanks


There is a lid and there is a ring. The lid is the flat thing that goes right on top of the jar. The ring screws onto the jar after the lid is in place. You can always reuse rings.

I was trying to address two types of preservation with one statement. We're all familiar with regular canning. You fill the jar, wipe the rim, put on the lid and the ring, and put it in the canner. That's what I call "canning". These lids cannot be reused.

The other is dry preserving which is what we do with our dehydrated foods. Since excess heat is NOT being applied, just vacuum, the lids can be reused.

Always check the lids on both types of preservation daily for at least a week to make sure the seal is good.

Does this help?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Country Living said:


> These lids cannot be reused.


They can't? 

I wish someone would have told me sooner. :laugh:


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes, thanks for the clarification. Since I will be using the foodsaver system exclusively I will check the lids as you mentioned.

I was going to but the foodsaver system with and a LOT of mason jars in the next week or two. what is the best place to buy mason jars in bulk?

Thanks


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

We live in a small rural community so I ordered our 15 cases of wide mouth pints and two cases of wide-mouth quarts from our local Ace Hardware. The price wasn't that much off the WalMart price; however, I could get as many as I needed when I needed them by going through Ace. Plus, our money stays local with our Ace store. They were in a few days later, drove up, paid, loaded, and left. 

I always check WalMart towards the end of the canning season to see if they put their lids on sale. You just can't have too many lids. Two years ago I bought a bunch. Last year none of the lids went on sale. I also stocked up on several boxes of canning salt since it doesn't go bad. 

I usually buy my jelly jars at Wal-Mart just because they're always stocked and I only need new ones every now and then.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

PackerBacker said:


> They can't?
> 
> I wish someone would have told me sooner. :laugh:


The extreme heat hardens the rubber part of the lid and eventually it becomes very brittle.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

The only book we use for canning is the University of Georgia's So Easy to Preserve book. It's very affordable and I highly recommend it for beginners and experienced alike. You can either call them and pay by credit card over the phone or mail in a check with the completed form.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Country Living said:


> The extreme heat hardens the rubber part of the lid and eventually it becomes very brittle.


I've only used used lids for canning water and have had good results.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Country Living said:


> The only book we use for canning is the University of Georgia's So Easy to Preserve book. It's very affordable and I highly recommend it for beginners and experienced alike. You can either call them and pay by credit card over the phone or mail in a check with the completed form.


Or you can get the gist of it here for free.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/index.html


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes.... however, I like a book in my hand. Or rather on our bookshelf. 

I have a killer recipe for crockpot apple butter that doesn't take the constant monitoring you have to do with regular apple butter. 

Homemade buttermilk biscuits and homemade apple butter. It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got back from Costco. Picked up a foodsaver 3880 w/ extra bags and rolls. Can't wait to get started with it.

Also looked around and it seems that Walmart has the best deals on mason jars. Even after looking online today the local walmart store seems to have better prices. The problem is that I cannot find those jar sealing lids in the store. Do any retailers carry these on their shelves? Thanks


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got my jar sealin attachments at Mills Fleet Farm, they got em on the shelf. Not sure where yall be at, but I'd thin the bigger retailers should have em. Otherwise they be available online.


----------



## lisankd (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a food saver that we have had for 3-4 years so far with no issues. We vacuum seal several hundred pounds of pork each year when we butcher our hogs. We also vacuum seal ducks, etc that we butcher and toss them in the freezer. That way we can raise a bunch of ducks at once, butcher at once and have them all year.
Wonderful! I had a food savor previous to this one that was smashed while we were moving. That one lasted many years also.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

hangman said:


> Just got back from Costco. Picked up a foodsaver 3880 w/ extra bags and rolls. Can't wait to get started with it.
> 
> Also looked around and it seems that Walmart has the best deals on mason jars. Even after looking online today the local walmart store seems to have better prices. The problem is that I cannot find those jar sealing lids in the store. Do any retailers carry these on their shelves? Thanks


Amazon Vacuum seal lids. Do the "purchased frequently together" and you'll get wide-mouth, regular mouth, and a spare hose. You need all three.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just now learning this stuff as well...expect my first pressure canner early next week from Amazon. About the Foodsaver accessory port to vaccum seal mason jars: what if the contents of the jar is already cooked meat, if you vacuum sealed that jar with the Foodsaver, shouldn't you get the same shelf life with that as you would pressure canning the raw meat?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, reason ya can thins be that the high heat kills all the germs an seals the jar. Vacuum sealin only could lead ta spoilage er worse, botulism.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

You can only vacuum seal dried (e.g. dehydrated) food. Meat and raw veggies must be canned (using a canner) or frozen. This is not the place to get into making jerky because it would just confuse matters.

I strongly suggest you get the _So Easy to Preserve _book and spend about an hour getting familiar with which foods are better canned, frozen, or dried. Your local library might even have a copy of it.

You're asking good questions. I don't know where you're located - see if you have an (agriculture) extension office that might offer canning classes.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ordered several books on food preservation when I ordered my canner....looking forward to the learning...thanks!


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

db2469 said:


> Ordered several books on food preservation when I ordered my canner....looking forward to the learning...thanks!


You can start here now.

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_home.html


----------

